# Pudding



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

How does steak kidney pudding effect people ?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 19, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> How does steak kidney pudding effect people ?


I haven't tried it as I don't like kidney but some people avoid it due to the casing/pastry - try it and see as it may have a different effect on you than it does on other people x


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> I haven't tried it as I don't like kidney but some people avoid it due to the casing/pastry - try it and see as it may have a different effect on you than it does on other people x


I've not had it for years but I'm going to give it a go see wat happens !


----------



## pav (Feb 19, 2017)

Not seen them around my area for years to try one, if lucky the fat content may slow your intake of the carbs down enough not to cause to big a problem, with some can cause high spikes.


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2017)

I think I might have had whilst eating out so it would come with stuff I would not have at home.
When we have meat pie I have it with just vegetables.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I think I might have had whilst eating out so it would come with stuff I would not have at home.
> When we have meat pie I have it with just vegetables.


Yea Im just having vegetables although im desperate for some new potatoes with it ))-;


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't find suet pastry any easier to cope with than any other sort of pastry frankly - carbs is carbs,  Plus anything with pastry as a main course always equates in my head as 'stodge' which is always 'best avoided' from a putting on weight POV.  The contents thereof however, may well be a different matter, though I like my gravy around and/or over it thickened - so that's 'stodge' too!

But the steak and the kidney - I'll happily eat either or both.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> I don't find suet pastry any easier to cope with than any other sort of pastry frankly - carbs is carbs,  Plus anything with pastry as a main course always equates in my head as 'stodge' which is always 'best avoided' from a putting on weight POV.  The contents thereof however, may well be a different matter, though I like my gravy around and/or over it thickened - so that's 'stodge' too!
> 
> But the steak and the kidney - I'll happily eat either or both.


Please don't make me feel guilty I really need comfort food today .. haha !! And I am having lots of healthy veg with it ! (-:


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 19, 2017)

I had one a few weeks ago.  Did spike me but not seriously (not as bad as a pie) & as it was homemade, it was HUGE!


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I had one a few weeks ago.  Did spike me but not seriously (not as bad as a pie) & as it was homemade, it was HUGE!


Mines only a little one so going to enjoy it !!


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2017)

Well you asked not me!  LOL  The post is simply the truth, not something I've thought up to make anyone feel guilty.  And, please note Lisa - I know very well I shall be having trifle soon at a family party and I always suffer for it in terms of BG.  But since I most certainly don't get offered it more than say twice a year maximum - I'm blowed if a) I'll give it up or b) not enjoy eating it!


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Well you asked not me!  LOL  The post is simply the truth, not something I've thought up to make anyone feel guilty.  And, please note Lisa - I know very well I shall be having trifle soon at a family party and I always suffer for it in terms of BG.  But since I most certainly don't get offered it more than say twice a year maximum - I'm blowed if a) I'll give it up or b) not enjoy eating it!


Haha I enjoyed my pudding maybe I'll suffer but hey ho once in a while won't hurt .. and trifle is just to tempting!!!


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2017)

Glad you enjoyed. I am not a trifle lover.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> Glad you enjoyed. I am not a trifle lover.


I've got a sweet tooth but I do my best to stay away from it all try to go for yoghurt instead !


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2017)

Lisa glass said:


> I've got a sweet tooth but I do my best to stay away from it all try to go for yoghurt instead !


I have sweet tooth too but trifle is not my thing.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> I have sweet tooth too but trifle is not my thing.


What do you go for ?


----------



## grovesy (Feb 19, 2017)

If out I would have pie, crumble, sponge, or ice cream dessert. I normal eat fruit or fruit with Greek yogurt ( dessert spoonful)with lunch or tea. Though the other week I tried berries and Greek yogurt for breakfast but though ok for blood levels I was hungry well before lunch. As I have spent the last 3 years eating egg or bacon, with Burgeon or thins and not usually needing anything else till lunch.  I won't be doing that again.


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 19, 2017)

grovesy said:


> If out I would have pie, crumble, sponge, or ice cream dessert. I normal eat fruit or fruit with Greek yogurt ( dessert spoonful)with lunch or tea. Though the other week I tried berries and Greek yogurt for breakfast but though ok for blood levels I was hungry well before lunch. As I have spent the last 3 years eating egg or bacon, with Burgeon or thins and not usually needing anything else till lunch.  I won't be doing that again.


I've never tryed Greek yogurt will have to give it ago !


----------



## trophywench (Feb 19, 2017)

Oh it's lovely - really thick creamy yoghurt.  You always feel like you've eaten something even if you just have a small dollop on top of eg strawberries or rasps or blueberries (specially good with rasps I think as I like them better than strawbs anyway)  whereas a 'normal' yog can feel quite insubstantial sometimes.

If you take a spoonful and think oh that's a bit tart - have another spoonful - the slight tartness disappears as you eat a bit more.  Some people don't get that taste anyway.


----------



## Ditto (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't know, not had one since diagnosis, but it's usually weight gain that would stop me, not the D. I want one now with new potatoes and garden peas with mayo. All no no's. Agh. Sucks. 

If you have one let us know what happens.


----------



## john pardo (Feb 20, 2017)

I love it but haven't had one for years


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 20, 2017)

Ditto said:


> I don't know, not had one since diagnosis, but it's usually weight gain that would stop me, not the D. I want one now with new potatoes and garden peas with mayo. All no no's. Agh. Sucks.
> 
> If you have one let us know what happens.


It was amazing !! And sugars only went up a tiny bit so happy with that !


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 20, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Oh it's lovely - really thick creamy yoghurt.  You always feel like you've eaten something even if you just have a small dollop on top of eg strawberries or rasps or blueberries (specially good with rasps I think as I like them better than strawbs anyway)  whereas a 'normal' yog can feel quite insubstantial sometimes.
> 
> If you take a spoonful and think oh that's a bit tart - have another spoonful - the slight tartness disappears as you eat a bit more.  Some people don't get that taste anyway.


I need to get some today ! (-:


----------



## Ditto (Feb 20, 2017)

Did you have it with chips and gravy. I am living vicariously through you.  nom nom nom


----------



## Lisa glass (Feb 20, 2017)

Ditto said:


> Did you have it with chips and gravy. I am living vicariously through you.  nom nom nom


Hahaha I used to but had loads of veg and one tiny piece of boiled potatoe and gravy was total heaven !!


----------

